# Good Vegan EATs ... (Vegetarian Too!)



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h1]9 Vegan Thanksgiving Recipes Carnivores Will Eat Too[/h1]
 

*Blythe Copeland *

_Living / Green Food_



http://www.treehugger.com/slideshow...thanksgiving-recipes-carnivores-will-eat-too/ _*(w/ recipes, all in a slide show)*_


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Did the Pilgrims eat these things??   I'll stick with the traditional


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Vegan food disguising as another food = major pet peeve


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*LOL.*_ I don't think either one of you naysayers even looked at any of the recipes. Here's the first. _*Please*_, find some way to tell me that there is anything wrong with this dish.

_*Pumpkin Soup*_

http://planetgreen.discovery.com/food-health/creamy-vegan-pumpkin-soup.html

The pink dish on the bottom is _*Cranberry Sorbet*_. Tell me now please, how any regular sorbet recipe is not vegan anyway.

http://www.treehugger.com/green-food/weekday-vegetarian-thanksgiving-cranberry-sorbet.html


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, Ed. What you mean by traditional and what the Pilgrims ate are two different things.

Among the "traditional" dishes missing at the so-called first Thanksgiving: Turkey, pumpkin pie, mashed potatoes, Brussels sprouts, and, of course, the ubiquitous green bean casserole.

Iceman, they are reacting to the word vegan, rather than to the food as such. Which, of course, was your obvious intent in the first place.

Think about any traditional American Thanksgiving. Take away the turkey, and, perhaps, the oysters or chicken livers in the stuffing, and what's left? Not much that a vegan or vegetarian couldn't enjoy. To tag those dishes as vegan is merely looking for controversy for its own sake.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Take away the turkey, and, perhaps, the oysters or chicken livers in the stuffing, and what's left? Not much that a vegan or vegetarian couldn't enjoy...


I beg to differ. Butter is the permeating ingredient in everyrhing


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

KY were you at the first dinner?Take away the turkey and in MY HOUSE  you loose the tradition.

You can all eat whatever you want and make the turkey out of Tofu if you like. 

. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, thats what makes this country great,


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.history.com/topics/thanksgiving

http://habee.hubpages.com/hub/The-First-Thanksgiving-What-was-on-the-Menu

If it's historical authenticity you're after, you should be looking up venison recipes.

Two general points (1) man, people have short fuses when it comes to vegetarianism in any form (2) Thanksgiving meals are rituals, not normal meals, and some people get really bent out of shape when you mess with their rituals. My Dad, many years, ago made a boneless turkey ... and deeply upset some of our guests.

Anyway, the nice thing about Thanksgiving dinners is that you can have unlimited side dishes, and as long as the traditionalists get the essentials they won't object if there are some veg or vegan dishes available. The important thing is being together, no?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

No, Ed, I wasn't there. But Governor Bradford, among others, was. And he (and others) left behind a record about what the meal's purpose was, and what was eaten. Neither have much to do with the holiday as we celebrate it today.

You seem to have a knack for assuming that the traditions established during your lifetime were how those things were always done. It's just not so. All I was doing was pointing out the fallacy of your snooty first response: i.e., "did the Pilgrims eat those things." Well, the simple fact is, the Pilgrims didn't eat the things you think of as traditional. So if what the Pilgrims ate is the criteria (that's the ground rule you established, not me), then your T-giving meal and the proposed vegan one are equally non-traditional.

_ Butter is the permeating ingredient in everyrhing _

I don't know if that actually true, KK. But it certainly doesn't have to be.

My point, though, was simple. If IceMan had posted the same links merely as "here are some interesting side-dishes for your T-giving table," would you or Ed have reacted the same way? I suspect not. What you're reacting to is the word "vegan," and the connotations it has for you. And, as I said, I have no doublt that was his intention, just another way of "stirring the pot," as he likes to put it.

_*Please*, find some way to tell me that there is anything wrong with this dish. _

Actually, IceMan, I see two things wrong with it. First, I have better recipes for pumpkin soup than that one, which, seems to me, will be on the thin side and too nutty tasting. Second, if a meal will end with pumpkin pie---as many, perhaps most, T-giving meals do---then I wouldn't start it with a pumpkin soup.

But I, as should be obvious, have no problems with your basic contention.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*OK Swell* _..... I'm happy for everyone and what they chose to eat. _Bless us everyone_._ _*Now back to the thread.*_

Has anyone at all gone to the link included in the original post? You'll find that it coincides with the title of the thread. I like to keep titles and links originally consistent. I'm funny like that. Everyone has rituals and traditions. The ritual and tradition of vegans is to not eat animal products. _HELLO?!?_ *(see: title of thread)*. LOL. There is no way I would expect any of my guests for a meal this size to eat every dish, so it really doesn't matter how many dishes are based on or include any one(1) particular ingredient _(see: pumpkin)_. I don't or wouldn't expect anyone to eat or even try the tofu dish _(maybe _*BDL*_)_. It kinda made me gag including it, but I digress to how I treat stories/topics.

Weekday Vegetarian Thanksgiving: Parsnip Bisque with Crispy Chestnuts



Weekday Vegetarian Thanksgiving: Vegetable Tagine



Weekday Vegetarian Thanksgiving: Butternut Squash Galette



Weekday Vegetarian: Shaved Brussels Sprout Salad with Red Onion, Lemon and Pecorino



OK now. If there are any more _"challenges"_ to the general vegan ideology and/or these dishes, just let me know. I've got +/-200 or so people from the soup-kitchens and/or shelters where I've made these in that will be happy to talk to you. _*LOL.*_

Thanksgiving around a ping-pong table


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I have no problem with vegans, vegetarians, or the foods they choose.

I *do* have a problem with anyone that expects me to conform to their choices whether and my house or my business. Especially when such demands are made with quasi-religious fervor.

Of course, if I wish to maintain reasonable family relationships and friendships, it would be wise for me to make allowances for a variety of choices.

And if I want to expand my potential business clientele, I would certainly make myself aware of food preferences and, where feasible, advertise the fact that I cater to a variety of choices.

Personally, I consume vegan, vegetarian, and a variety of other dishes on a rather frequent basis. However, I do not patronize a steak house and expect them to serve me something not on the menu.

Though I am an omnivore, I cannot ever remember demanding, or even asking, for someone else to acquiesce to my tastes in preference to their choices or offerings. I cannot say the same for many that I have met with choices different than mine, however.

TBS, medically based dietary restrictions are an entirely different subject as are those professing religious prohibitions.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

IceMan said:


> OK now. If there are any more _"challenges"_ to the general vegan ideology and/or these dishes, just let me know. I've got +/-200 or so people from the soup-kitchens and/or shelters where I've made these in that will be happy to talk to you. _*LOL.*_


IceMan,

May I inquire as to why you posted these as _vegan_ rather than simply as interesting dishes for Thanksgiving?

I see them simply as dishes prepared without the use of animal products, just as I do on an almost daily basis, even though I am not a vegan, vegetarian, or other restricted diet choice.

Do I challenge the vegan/vegetarian ideology? You bet!

Do I challenge the dishes you've posted? You *are *kidding, correct?

Am I supposed to reject the dishes out of hand simply because I do not ascribe to the vegan/vegetarian ideology?

I'm almost certain that you do not intend to portray yourself or the food you prepare to be superior to alternatives, do you?

I'm willing to bet the food you serve is tasty, filling, and nutritious, isn't that sufficient?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*READING IS FUNDAMENTAL.*_

Here's the opening of the _"Original Post"_:
[h1]9 Vegan Thanksgiving Recipes Carnivores Will Eat Too[/h1]
Here's the link that goes with:

http://www.treehugger.com/slideshow...thanksgiving-recipes-carnivores-will-eat-too/ 

Does anyone notice any common corolating words? Did anyone _(read: Pete)_ hit the link? 

_This is an informational, conversational, enlightening, alternate quisine thread._ It's not here to tell anyone what they should or need to do, except maybe follow the recipes. In any post I've made or will make in the future, look to see if it included _*"LOL"*_. That means I'm _*JOKING*_. 

I look forward to reading, and welcome all positive replies, chippyness not so much. 
[h1]Beer Stewed Pears with Ginger[/h1]
Beer Stewed Pears with Ginger _*(notice this time how the link matches the recipe/title name)*_

  *Jerry James Stone *_Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes_ 



It says _"vegetarian"_, but no ingredient in the recipe says _"not vegan"_, so PLEASE, go look. It looks really good.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for research and good answer.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h1]Cooking Lessons From a 3-Year-Old: Vegan Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffin Cupcakes[/h1]
 *Rachel Cernansky ~ *_Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes_

Cooking Lessons From a 3-Year-Old: Vegan Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffin Cupcakes

_







_


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

How could traditional things be established in my lifetime when in fact my grandparents celebrated Thanksgiving, they were a lot before me.

Talk about snooty responses, you are full of them. I assume you go to the net and do research to answer almost everyones ideas and statements posted here. Isn't it wonderful to be the final critic , and always right?

I read an article in a magi that said first Thanksgiving was assorted wild game and birds. Since I was not there, I don't know what game or birds they were , nor did article state which they were. The fact that they all sat down together and gave thanks is enough for me, and it could have been over burgers and fries.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Roasted Red Beet Hummus 



Baked Pumpkin Fondue (Not Vegan but still Vegetarian)



Seared Brussels Sprouts with Smoked Gouda Sauce (Can Be Made Vegan)



Butternut Squash Gnocchi (Can Be Made Vegan)



I apologize for this next one. It could be considered _"food porn"_ and *"NSFW"*. My sincerest apologies.

_*Baked Apple Stuffed with Candied Ginger and Almonds*_



_Thank You: _  Jerry James Stone Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h1]Persimmon, Chèvre and Basil Pizza[/h1]
_** VEGETARIAN ... BUT CAN BE VEGAN *_ all you've gotta do is swap out the chevre for some kinda vegan cheese.

Persimmon, Chèvre and Basil Pizza

Persimmons aren't just for cookies and baked good. The fruit, which is extremely high in Vitamin C, also makes a great Fall pizza. This could very well be the tastiest way to fight off a cold. Enjoy this pizza with an off-dry Viogner.

 Jerry James Stone / Easy Vegetarian Recipes

 

_***_ _Cook it darker than these pics suggest. Being a Chicagoland guy, that looks kinda pasty-white to me._


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Seitan Roast with Wild Rice and Chestnut Stuffing

 

_*from:*_


----------



## cornelius (Oct 29, 2011)

> _*Please*_, find some way to tell me that there is anything wrong with this dish.


There is no way to get complete protein from this or any vegetarian dish. If we regularly eat without getting complete protein, our bodies cannibalize themselves to make up for the deficit. This means our bodies actually digest our muscles in order to get the complete protein they are starving for.

This is actually true. Is this what you meant?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Quinoa, edamame, and buckwheat are all plant based complete proteins.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_There is no way to get complete protein from this or any vegetarian dish._

Cornelius, unless you are using the word "dish" to mean a single-product plate, then you are absolutely wrong, as well as going off on a tangent.

For starters, virtually any grain mixed with any legume provides complete protein. That's why you find so many versions of that sort of dish worldwide. Virtually every cuisine in the world has at least one version of rice and beans, or a varient of it.

But this thread, in particular, deals with a holiday meal, and it's the totality of it you have to examine when talking about nutritional values. If you want to ignore the other dishes to make a falacious point, then you have to level the playing field. If we were to serve a squash soup as the starter for a traditional T-giving feast, then it's a wrong dish because, using your argument, it doesn't provide a complete protein, and, therefore, our bodies are going to just feed on themselves.

Understand, please, that I am not a vegetarian by any means. If you smile at a mirror you will see, among other things, several long, sharp teeth. God invented them for the specific function of ripping and tearing meat, and I happily use them to that end. This does not mean I can't achieve nutritional balance by other means, and many people choose to do so. Incorrect claims will not change that basic truth.

For most of the world population, in fact, animal protein, when present at all, is there as a flavoring agent rather than as the main ingredient. Do you really think that most Asians or Africans, for instance, are injesting all their requred amino acids by the all but absent meat in their dishes. It just ain't so!

Again, I have to support IceMan in this. Y'all are reacting to the words vegan and vegetarian, not to the potential quality and taste of the dishes. And, let me stress again, had he merely presented all of these as interesting side dishes, nobody would find anything objectionable (well, maybe those using tofu. Tofu is a lot of things, IMO, but food isn't one of them /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif) about them.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, Cornelius: That really is dreadful nonsense (though pretty widespread).  I've married into a family of South Indians, vegetarians since birth most of them (not even eggs), and they have no trouble forming muscle.  Dal and rice, plus a variety of veg and fruit, and you're fine.

People who start from a meat-centered cuisine have to learn a few tricks if they stop eating meat, and vegans have to work a bit harder, but it's not *that* difficult.  

Like KYH I enjoy a little dead animal every now and again, but because it's super tasty, not because my body needs it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe now ... just maybe ... the trick is in accepting other people's feelings, and the choices they make in and with their lives? Maybe that's it. I started this thread for a simple reason, this is a community bulletin board, where people read, post and share culinary thoughts and ideas. I posted and shared my culinary thoughts and ideas about a vegan Thanksgiving. If you stop and think about the _"Thanksgiving"_ idea, it's about celebrating and giving thanks for what we personally have, and what is important to each one of us. I invite everyone/anyone to join in with their positive contributions freely. I hope that everyone enjoys their day this Thursday, and eats all those things that they like. On Monday I'll change the title of this thread a little bit.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This next recipe is for _*BDL*,* KYHeirloomer*_ and all the rest of you that appreciate tofu so much.

_(KHY, I included you here in complete jest, my last post was not inclusive of you either.)_
[h3]Tofu Pot Pie[/h3]
 _By:_ *Becky Striepe*

Isn't it funny that so many comfort foods are different takes on pie? What is it about hearty filling in a pastry or potato crust that warms our souls? This tofu pot pie is a cruelty-free take on the more conventional chicken pot pie, and it's sure to please! This is another situation where you can go with a pre-made vegan crust or make one from scratch.

_*Ingredients:*_

1/4c olive oil
1 pound tofu, cubed
4 carrots, diced
salt and pepper, to taste
2t herbes de Provence
3/4c mushrooms, sliced (I used button, but you could try other sorts, too!)
1/3c flour
2c water or veggie broth (or half water or broth and half white wine)
2 vegan pie crusts
4 scallions, chopped
_*Directions:*_

In a soup pot, heat the oil on medium high and saute the tofu, carrots, and spices until the carrots are a little soft, then add the mushrooms and scallions. Cook for a few minutes more, until the mushrooms get nice and soft.

Add the flour, turning the heat down to medium, and stir the mixture for about a minute, then add the liquid. Let the mixture boil and thicken for a few minutes, then turn off the heat and set aside.

Pour the filling into one of the pie crusts, then top with the second crust, making sure to pierce the top crust so steam can escape.

Stick the pot pie in the oven, and bake for 20 minutes at 350F or until the top is nice and brown.

Let it settle for about 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_This tofu pot pie is a cruelty-free take ......._

Cruelty free? You kidding? Just how many soy beans died in fear and agony to make that curd? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Interesting historical note. American fascination tofu is not new. Ben Franklin discovered it in Paris, in the latter part of the 18th century, and brought back a recipe for it. It became all the rage among the upper-class. Like all fads, it soon passed.

But I wonder what part the eating of tofu played in creating a revolutionary spirit among the founding fathers? I mean, pretending you like that stuff has got to make you angry enough to start a shooting war.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ice,

Don't want to seem humorless here, but am willing to take the risk.

1. I like tofu -- all sorts of different ways. No pretending. I'm a huge fan of soon tofu, for instance. My favorite flavor is baby octopus.

Possibly I'd even like the pie if it didn't involve dumping raw flour into boiling stock, and added some other type of mushrooms with a little more flavor, as well as fresh herbs. Also, there are happier combinations than mushroom/carrot. Finally, the sequence is wrong. In anything which depends so much on mushrooms, you should roast them by themselves in a hot pan, get some brown on them, reserve the shrooms, continue to use the pan to hold on to the fond, and finally return the mushrooms. 
Softening" them in and with a bunch of other stuff is just ignorant.

In other words, if it was a good recipe for mushroom pie, I'd like it; but as a bad one, sorry but no.

2. I know you've cut and pasted the recipe, the copy isn't yours, and you're just passing it along, and I don't blame you for it. But the *cruelty free* line is the sort of thing which makes me crazy. I don't like being called cruel. Rather, I'm all for people having their beliefs, am against cruelty wherever I find it, wish poultry farming was more humane, and largely stay away from corporate birds. However even the big Southern farm practices don't fall on the inhumanity curve anywhere near... say... organized rape in Darfur. If we're trying to lessen the global quantity of cruelty, a little prioritizing would be in order. Just sayin'.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I hope this isn't the last post I'll ever make ever. I've just eaten an absolutely over-the-top plate full of artery-hardening, heart-exploding deliciousness, and I'm not sure that it may not be fatal. Anyway, this recipe is not vegan out of the box, but if you swap out the butter for any good regular "butter-flavored" vegan oil, you'll be just fine. And not that it makes any vegan difference, but I use the raw-style turbanado suger instead of white processed stuff. Here it is, a tasty dessert. 
[h1]Simple Sweet Treat: Chocolate and Cinnamon Wontons[/h1]
http://parentables.howstuffworks.com/chow/simple-sweet-treat-chocolate-and-cinnamon-wontons.html

 Kelly Rossiter Chow


----------



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

_"...but if you swap out the butter for any good regular "butter-flavored" vegan oil, you'll be just fine. _"

I am not a vegan, but sometimes I don't have butter in the house but do have* solid coconut fat* (if the kitchen isn't too warm, in which case it turns to liquid oil).

Do you know if butter and solid coconut oil are interchangeable in baking? (Am I getting off-topic here?) I am not highly experienced in baking so would like to know prior to ruining a dish.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. _Good question._ I don't have an answer for you though. I had a can of some _"vegan-friendly butter-flavored canola spray"_. It worked just fine and served my purpose. Other than that, I don't know what to tell you. Give your coconut oil a try and see what happens. Vegetarians however, don't mind butter. All things being equal, that's the way I would roll.

_On another thought, just for the levity of it all, here is a laugher: _


----------



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for response and funny cartoon!  Actually, my question was a general one and not specific to the recipe for Choc & Cinnamon Wontons.  I am sure that any kind of fat is okay for that dish.

Like if I were baking cookies or cake or something.  Or what about madeleines with all their butter? I was wondering if it has to be butter!  I could always try, but, golly, all these fats are pricy and I don't want to ruin anything, so was depending on the experience and knowledge of great bakers. 

Any ideas or opinions?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h3]Banana and Coconut French Toast [/h3]
You won't even miss the eggs in this amazing vegan French toast made with bananas, coconut milk and cardamom. Just add your favorite toppings and enjoy.

Banana and Coconut French Toast (Vegan)

 Jerry James Stone Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h3]Kitchari: A Clean, One Pot Vegetarian Meal[/h3]
Kitchari is like a vegetarian, Indian version of American chili. Unlike chili, it's cleansing, easy-to-digest and provides a complete protein, entirely plant-based.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h3]Kiwi and Serrano Sorbet[/h3]


8 ripe but firm kiwis
1 serrano chile, sliced
Pinch of sea salt
Chop up and blitz kiwis in food-pro until smooth. Stir in sliced serrano and salt. Freeze mix in a glass dish, running fork through mix every half hour to keep mix from turning into ice block. Let sit 30-minutes longer than desired texture is reached. Serve and eat. Anything bubbly will go just fine w/ this, such as prosecco or cava.

_*Thank You: *_  _Jerry James Stone . Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes_


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*27 Gourmet Vegetarian Recipes for Christmas Dinner*

_If you are looking for ways to make your holiday meal a lot more interesting, look no further. These vegetarian_ *and vegan* _recipes are not only gourmet but most are fairly simple to make._

OK. So there's like some thirty(30) recipes included in the linked story. I've made many of them. Hit the link and take a look. I think you'll find something really good. I will say this, it doesn't seem all so _"Holiday" menuish_ to me overall. Every dish could well enough be a _"Holiday"_ dish, just for me they could also be a _"Tomorrow"_ dish or a _"Thursday"_ dish just as well. 
[h2] [/h2]
Here are some of my favorites: 

Ricotta Gnocchi with Browned Butter, Sage Pear & Gorgonzola Puff Pastry with Riesling & Thyme Caramel 

Vegetarian French Onion Soup (Made with Coffee) Curry and Maple Sweet Potato Soup (Vegan)

Butternut Squash Gnocchi done Mac n' Cheese Style Baked Pumpkin Fondue 

Seared Brussels Sprouts with Smoked Gouda and Fresh Horseradish

Beer-Poached Pears Maple-Lemon Crème Brulée Coffee and Cream Risotto


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My abject apologies, I almost bypassed the thread *because* of the title, fortunately, for me, I did not.


----------



## powertoolchef (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow I learned a lot at looking at this thread.  I'm getting more and more into raw food.  I have a great raw food apple pie I will post on the weekend and a small video for you all to watch.

I'm new here and enjoy this forum.  I agree IceMan... always good to keep things light and positive.   I cook recipes using power tools to encourage men to learn how to cook and pamper their wives.  I you as (dot)com to my user name you will see the fun I have with food.

I look forward to sharing with you all!


----------



## powertoolchef (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow I learned a lot at looking at this thread.  I'm getting more and more into raw food.  I have a great raw food apple pie I will post on the weekend and a small video for you all to watch.

I'm new here and enjoy this forum.  I agree IceMan it is always good to keep things light and positive.   I cook recipes using power tools to encourage men to learn how to cook and pamper their wives.  I you as (dot)com to my user name you will see the fun I have with food.

I look forward to sharing with you all!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A lot of diffeent issues here.

Pumpkin soup and cranberry sorbet sound and llook great. No issues there.

"Traditional" Thanksgiving" Being a Canuck, I'll bow out on that one.

Vegans, however, are a differnt story.

Last month, I spent soem significant coin on my teeth. Big deal? Our teeth were/are designed to process ALL kinds of food, inclouding meat. It's been that way for, I guess, a while now.

I have issues with Vegans, just as I have issues with people with visible tattoos on their face. Both have the same agenda:: To draw attention to themselves. People are not born vegans, they make a conscious decison to become one.

I will do my best to provide Vegan options, _*given prior notice.*_ I'll smile and nod, but if they try to "convert" me, or lecture me, either I leave or they leave.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've said numerous times that this is an informational thread, not in any need of _"anti-vegan"_ commentary. _This is an informational, conversational, enlightening, alternate cuisine thread._ It's not here to tell anyone what they should or need to do, except maybe follow the recipes. I look forward to reading, and welcome all positive replies, chippyness not so much. _PLEASE_, maybe try to only post positive contributions to vegan eating and recipes. It's not that difficult, really. If you don't have anything nice to say, then OK, don't say it. Please, if you don't like the way vegan people think and chose to eat, why come here? There are a zillion other great threads in this forum. Go knock yourself out contributing positively in some of those. Thank you for your time and consideration in this matter. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h3]Vegan Black Metal Chef Makes a Festive Yule Log (Video)[/h3]
_Of all the people to make a Christmas special cooking video, you wouldn't think it would be the Vegan Black Metal Chef._

 



Sorry, but you've got to go to the site/link to see the video. I tried, but I can't post it, or a pic. Sorry.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cheftalk isn't the site for belittling others food choices driven by their personal ethics and preferences.  Higher standard here people.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My post on this thread evidently was deleted. Was it considered to be belittling to others food choices? If so, could I be offered an explanation as to how it came to be viewed in that manner. because at this point I am confused.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Check your PMs please.

Phil


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Last night I brought a dish to a party that went over very well. It was funny to me that it went over even better than usual after I swapped out the main ingredient. Go figure.

I portioned this out based on math _(common multiples for portion numbers)_. You can portion it out any way you want.

I cut up 3 persimmons into 8 wedges, each, skinned and trimmed; each piece was a 2-bite size on it's own. _(Peaches are the original ingredient.)_

I cut up 4 fresh (vegan) mozzarella balls into 6 wedges.

_See, 8x3 = 6x4 = 24. LOL_

I put a piece of each together and stabbed them w/ a tooth-pic. Why in the world do they even make those useless flimsy sissy _"flat"_ tooth-pics" I gotta go _"round"_.

I made a very simple sauce out of 2 tablespoons agave to 2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar. To this I added a good amount of basil that I minced the bageebies out of not at all being gentle with the mincing. It's a nice idea to make this first so that all 3 flavors can develop each other, so to speak.

Anyway, pour the sauce over the wedge-combos, sprinkle with a nice grind of both/each pink Himalaya salt and rainbow peppercorns.

Serve it up.

Use real mozzarella and honey if you just want to go vegetarian.

This has got a lot of flavors going. It's absolutely wide open for a wine pairing.

_*Vegan Mozzarella*_



Ingredients:
1/3 cup of raw cashews
12.3 ounce package of Organic Silken Tofu, firm
1 ½ cups of almond milk 
2 teaspoons of kosher salt
1 teaspoon of lemon juice, freshly squeezed
1 teaspoon of amber agave nectar
4 teaspoons of agar, powdered (NOT flaked)

Directions:
~ Place the raw cashews in your blender. Process until they are a fine powdery meal (but not cashew butter). Add the remaining ingredients, except the agar and process until the mixture is completely smooth.
~ Pour the contents into a saucepan and sprinkle the agar on top the mixture and whisk it completely in. Allow it to stand for 5 minutes so the agar will bloom.
~ After the 5 minutes has passed, turn the heat on medium and cook, stirring continually. The mixture will start to bubble (like polenta) at about 160 degrees. You want to continue to cook it for about 5 minutes to come close to 212 degrees. The agar sets best when it has come to a least 185 degrees and is then cooled to 110 degrees.
~ If you want to use this on pizza, the temperature of the agar needs to reach 185 degrees before it will begin to melt again.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Why in the world do they even make those useless flimsy sissy "flat" tooth-pics" I gotta go "round"._

Round, schmound, my friend. Check out some of these: http://www.pickonus.com/partysandwichpicksunder6.aspx

While I do, occasionally, order some of the others, depending on need, I always keep the knotted, paddle, and fork-like picks in house.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Look, I'm talking about _"real"_ tooth-pics. A small piece of wood sturdy enough to be jabbed into crevasses of the mouth between teeth to dislodge chunks of food. Little spears the come in handy when stabbed into other chunks of food so as to relieve our fingers from getting sauced or such. In some cases I use tooth-pics to hold small pieces of food together suggesting to the eater that the combination of morsels be consumed as a whole unit, not dismantled. A good old-fashioned solid round tooth-pic comes to work, it gets the job done; useless flimsy sissy "flat" tooth-pics not so much.

I salute the round tooth-pic.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## dhruan (Dec 29, 2011)

What a great thread (recipe wise). Thanks for posting those. =)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*OK Tofu lovers ... *_This One's For You ............_
[h1]Baked tofu with Steamed Sesame Bok Choy[/h1][h1]http://www.treehugger.com/green-food/weekday-vegetarian-baked-tofu-with-steamed-sesame-bok-choy.html[/h1]


_*Thank You:*_  _Kelly Rossiter Living / Green Food_


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, Cornelius,

Maybe this is true for you and I. But not everyone.

I was a vegetarian for 18 mo. I studied the USDA nutrient charts and I made sure the essential aminos were present in my diet. But, my body could not seem to utilize them in the form I was taking them in (mainly nuts and bean/grain combos). However, many people I associated with COULD use those aminos, form protein and do quite well.

My ancestery is northern/eastern European (Pomeranian - Used to be a separate territory between Germany and Poland, plus a little French and Irish). I think that might explain why I cannnot use vegetable based aminos very well. I suspect my ancestors had their choice of game or game in the winter months, and perhaps most of the summer too. Perhaps the enzymes to break down veggie proteins is missing in my body? I don't know. I just know that I made a serious attempt at it, and found I could not do it. But I know people who have lived on veggie protein for decades and so quite well.

D

BTW Iceman, the recipes look delicious, and I will be trying many of them. But I do have to supplement the meal with real protein at least once a day. Just my body, which is weird in other ways too (Doesn't digest carbs much better, but that's another story)


Cornelius said:


> There is no way to get complete protein from this or any vegetarian dish. If we regularly eat without getting complete protein, our bodies cannibalize themselves to make up for the deficit. This means our bodies actually digest our muscles in order to get the complete protein they are starving for.
> 
> This is actually true. Is this what you meant?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h1]Vegetable Soup Using 3 Misunderstood Veggie Parts[/h1]
 _*Thank You:*_ 

*http://parentables.howstuffworks.com/chow/vegetable-soup-using-3-misunderstood-veggie-parts.html*


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Iceman,

A good healthy take on Pinxtos ( pin chos ) = tapas on a stick ...

Nice. I wish to try this for my low cal gourmet diet during the working week.

Thanks.

Margcata


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Leftover Veggie Quiche* 
[h1]Quiche with Caramelized Onions and Smoked Gouda[/h1]


_By-the-way ... anyone having any issue about my "c'n'p" recipes can rest assured knowing now that where they are not my own original recipes, I have made at the very least, 98.6% of them. They were all eaten and happily digested, w/ no regurgitation, as far as I know. _


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Both recipes are vegetarian.*

* Herbed Sun-dried Tomato and Cheese Bread*

With a minimum of effort you can have a delicious loaf of bread for brunch. 

 *Beet Root Risotto*

A gorgeous colour, but add more beets to the recipe for that earthy beet flavour.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*from:*_


[h1]Vegetarian recipes: Miso chickpea sliders[/h1][h1]_TY:_ *J.M. HIRSCH* _ASSOCIATED PRESS_[/h1]
*http://www.reddit.com/tb/hsrer* 

This is tasty and relatively easy. One(1) ingredient _(mayonnaise)_ easily swaps out for it to be vegan. One(1) step in the directions doesn't seem the best to me.

_*** "In a large skillet over medium-high, heat 1 tablespoon of the _*sesame oil*_. Add the patties and cook until browned and heated through, about 3 to 4 minutes per side. If the patties start to stick, add another tablespoon of oil when flipping."_

I used a non-stick pan and peanut oil flavored w/ a few drops of sesame. I kinda think that frying in just the sesame is overpowering in flavor, and could easily burn because of sesame's low smoke point. I packed the burgers tightly in a ring-mold.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I made this Tuesday night. It's very easy, and has much bigger flavor than you might think. Just swap-out or leave out one(1) garnish _(the cheese)_ and it's vegan. This dish was used as an extra because my _Bohemian-style Jambalaya_ looked to get wiped out quickly. Both this and the Jambo need corn-bread. I'm sure everyone has a good recipe for that. 
[h1]Roasted Butternut Squash Vegetarian Chili[/h1]
*thank you:* 

*http://www.reddit.com/tb/kyaeu*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*VEGETARIAN / VEGAN *_*Week*

_*OK.* This is Easter week. I don't know what I was doing yesterday, maybe asleep at the wheel, but here we go ..._

I'm just thinking that this is a nice week to go vegetarian/vegan _(Good Friday and all)_. So here is a good, all the protein you need, dish that is very tasty. 
[h2]Quinoa and Brown Rice Bowl with Vegetables and Tahini[/h2]
_Thank You:_ *Gail Simmons and Café Gratitude (LA)*

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 cup long-grain brown rice

1 cup red quinoa

1/4 cup olive oil

1 small onion, diced

1 carrot, sliced crosswise on bias like coins

1/4 pound shiitake mushrooms thinly sliced

1 small zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced crosswise like half-moons

Salt

1 head of broccoli-stems peeled and sliced into coins, heads cut into small florets

One 12-ounce bunch kale, large stems discarded

1/4 cup tahini, at room temperature

1/2 cup fresh lemon juice _(zest the lemon first, then juice, use zest as garnish)_

2 garlic cloves, minced _(I use roasted garlic cloves smashed to a paste)_

2 tablespoons warm water

1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper

1 ripe avocado, small dice

1 cup mung bean sprouts

_*DIRECTIONS:*_

~ In a medium saucepan, cover the brown rice with 2 inches of water and bring to a boil. Cover and cook over low heat until the rice is just tender, about 40 minutes. Drain and return the rice to the saucepan; keep covered.

~ At the same time, in a small saucepan, combine the quinoa with 2 cups of water and bring to a boil. Cover the saucepan and simmer over low heat until the quinoa is tender and all of the water has been absorbed, 20 minutes.

~ While that's all working, heat heat oil. Add the onion and cook about 4 minutes. Add the carrot and cook about 3 minutes. Add the shiitake, cover and cook about 4 minutes. Add the zucchini, season with salt and cook, stirring, about 3 more minutes. Transfer to a bowl.

~ Add some more oil to the skillet. Add the broccoli, cover and cook over moderate heat until deep green, maybe 5 minutes. Add the kale, cover and cook, stirring until the broccoli and kale are just tender, maybe 4 more minutes. Season with salt. Stir in the other vegetables.

~ In a small bowl, whisk the tahini with the lemon juice, garlic, warm water and crushed red pepper. Season with salt.

~ Mix up portions of the brown rice and quinoa in bowls. Top with the cooked vegetables, diced avocado and bean sprouts. Serve, passing the tahini sauce at the table.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Super Sprout Chopped Salad*

_Thank You:_ *Adina Niemerow and Food&Wine Magazine*

_*INGREDIENTS:*_

1 pound sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 2-by-1/3-inch sticks

olive oil

salt

2 tblspns lemon juice _(zest lemon first then juice saving zest for garnish)_

1 tblspns plum vinegar

1 tblspns raspberry vinegar

**~ * _You could just swap out balsemic vinegar for these two(2)_

1 tblspns tamari

1 teaspn honey

1 cup each lentil, mung and adzuki sprouts

1 romaine heart, coarsely chopped

4 small cucumbers, cut into small dice

2 cups packed mesclun

2 large scallions, chopped small

1 cup oil-cured olives, pitted and chopped

1 firm, ripe avocado, diced

1 tablespoon black sesame seeds

_*DIRECTIONS:*_

~ Preheat the oven to 450°. On a large rimmed baking sheet lined with parchment paper, toss the sweet potato sticks with olive oil; spread in an even layer. Season with salt and bake for about 12-15 minutes, until the sweet potatoes are just tender, more if you like a little crispyness.

~ In a small bowl, combine the lemon juice, vinegars, tamari and honey with 1/4 cup of oil. Season the dressing with salt.

~ In another small bowl, toss the sprouts with 1 tablespoon of the dressing and let stand for 10 minutes, tossing a few times.

~ In a large bowl, combine the romaine, cucumbers, mesclun, scallions, olives and avocado and toss. Add the remaining dressing and toss well. Transfer the salad to a platter and top with the roasted sweet potatoes, followed by the marinated sprouts. Sprinkle with the black sesame seeds and serve.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a bad day. I decided that I needed to drink. Having no car, and no fresh anything for the most part in my kitchen, and no real enthusiasm to walk to the store (+/- 1 mile), I made this using frozen fruit. It worked just fine. This drink is vegan. LOL.










_*link to original story: *_

*Recipe: Strawberry Basil Sangria *


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

As a carnivore married to a vegetarian, we have a lot of vegetarian crossover. (It is easier to cook one meal than two). And at my dad's for Thanksgiving, there are more then enough vegetarians of the 28 attendants last year. The trick is to make dishes that feel traditional and still work for both audiences.It isn't hard to make a pot luck side that appeals to all, especially considering the audience here on cheftalk. But vegetarians and vegans just have to get over the fact that it is a turkey based holiday.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I watched an episode of _*Guy Fieri's* _*Diners, Drive-ins and Dives*, and saw this dish. I looked up the recipe and gave it a try. *BIG HIT*.

_***_ _NO animals were hurt or involved in making this recipe/dish._ Oh yeah, I will make this again.

Recipe courtesy Guy Fieri for Food Network Magazine
[h3]Garlic-Onion Tortilla Cake[/h3]
Recipe courtesy Guy Fieri
[h3]Garlic Onion Tortilla Cake[/h3]
_*Here is what I did:*_

2 med-lg sweet Spanish onions, rough chopped

1 healthy splash olive oil

_***_ _not at all EVOO, but regular, cheapest on the shelf, name-brand, OO._

1 stick butter

S&P

2 lg heads garlic _(nice lg cloves)_, roasted

3/4 bunch cilantro, rough chopped

at least a cup of _"sprinkle cheese"_ (a grocery-story blend of grated romano/parm)

a real healthy splash of balsamic vinegar

half a bottle _(6-8 oz)_ poppy-seed salad dressing _(I don't use mayo)_

a dozen med flour tortillas

_1 ~_ Roast garlic.

_2 ~_ Caramelize onions in oil/butter low-slow until _GBD_, being careful not to scorch. Add s&p and sugar, cook +/- 3 more minutes. Remove from heat allowing to cool. _***_ _Take your sweet time caramelizing the onions. This aint'e rocket-surgery._

_3 ~_ Mix everything up in a bowl, then into food-pro, blitzing until relatively smooth. Refrigerate for a while.

_4 ~_ Spread a large mounded tablespoon glob on first tortilla, covering evenly to maybe 1/4 in./1 cm. from edge, cover w/ another tortilla and repeat until all tortillas are included. I had +/- 1/2 cup onion mix left over _(that is a good thing)_.

_5 ~_ Wrap up and put in _freezer_ overnight. _I put it in the refrigerator. That was a mistake._ You want this jobbie _solid_ when you cut it up.

_6 ~_ Cut up into 16 wedges. _***_ It's important to use the sharpest chef's knife you've got for clean-cuts or a really good bread knife.

_7 ~_ Let wedges come to room temp then mark cut sides on the grill _(you really don't need to do this)_, then heat in oven for 10-12 minutes at 250*-300*.

_8 ~_ Serve w/ remaining cool onion mix.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Butter and cheese, eh?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Even though this is mostly a winter dish, I made it this past weekend. It's over-the-top good. It can go vegan very easily with one(1) ingredient _(garnish)_ omitted. _These were delish. _
[h1]Quinoa Cakes[/h1]
by SABRINA MODEL

*FOR THE QUINOA CAKES*

1 1/2 cup cooked black quinoa

2 tbsp golden flax seed meal

1 egg beaten or 1/4 cup vegan egg substitute

½ cup grated Parmesan or crumbled very dry/firm tofu

½ lemon juiced + zest

2 tbsp olive oil

1 tbsp smoked paprika

smoked sea salt (about ¼ teaspoon)

fresh black pepper

½ cup steamed broccoli and/or cauliflower finely chopped

*FOR GARNISH*

roasted tomatoes

hand full of arugula- sliced very thinly into a chiffonade

parmesan cheese, shaved _***_

*FOR ROASTED TOMATOES*

Slice tomatoes ½ inch thick

Salt your tomatoes and rest them on a paper towel, flipping once

Line a sheet pan with parchment paper

Pre heat your oven to 450º

Press tomatoes with paper towels to remove moisture

Roast for 15 minutes

*FOR QUINOA CAKES*

While tomatoes are roasting, mix all quinoa cake ingredients

Refrigerate for 20 minutes

Heat enough oil generously cover the bottom of a heavy bottom sauce pan _(or heavy cast skillet)_ - on medium high

Form quinoa mixture into palm sized patties and add to the pan

Flip as soon as they've formed a crust _(gently check at 3 minutes)_

To assemble these cakes, just add a roasted tomato, some chiffonade of arugula, and shaved Parmesan. Can also be topped with a fried egg.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Grilled Brie Sandwich with Apple and Red Onion Confit

*Jerry James Stone **Living / Green Food*

1 8 oz. Brie wheel

Apple and onion confit

Sandwich bread

Butter

_Apple and Red Onion Confit_

1 large red onion, thinly sliced

1 Granny Smith apple, thinly sliced

1/8 cup of honey

3 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

Extra virgin olive oil

1. Add onions, apples and just enough olive oil to coat to a high-sided skillet. Cook on medium-high heat until they begin to soften, about 5 minutes.

2. Reduce heat and add the remaining ingredients. Slowly cook for about 40 minutes, until the mixture becomes jam-like.

3. Remove the crust from your bread slices and butter each one on one side only.

4. Cut the brie into thick slices. The soft cheese melts fairly easily, so the thicker the slice, the more substantial your sandwich will be.

5. Use the same skillet in which you made the confit. Grill one bread slice, butter-side down, along with some brie.

6. When the brie begins to melt a bit, add the confit and grill for a few minutes.

7. Add another slice of bread, butter-side up, and flip the sandwich. Cook until the brie just begins to melt into the pan.

8. Slice and enjoy!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.  That looks really good!   I'm thinking some sort of grilled cheese sandwich for tomorrow's dinner.

mjb.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

It's Knock-out. Just as a little caveat however, if you go w/ this recipe, I have a simple suggestion. Use bigger than you think bread. Don't trim the crusts. And ... most important ... _*do not over-fill*_. This gets sloppy, and it's hot and messy. Think about hot drippy cheese and onions/apples squishing out and slapping you in the face/chin _(like pizza)_. Not a pretty picture. Let this bad boy rest a little bit before you go chomping into it. I recommend a nice crisp Belgian ale or an off-dry fruity white wine, like a not too sweet Riesling. Baked sweet-potato chips and cole-slaw sides fill the plate well.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Out of the gate when I saw these recipes I wanted to gag. Really, me, _"Mr.Vegetarian Recipe Guy"_. But then I looked again, with a much more opinion mind, and read deeper into the way they worked. I then tried the two(2) Cheese-Cake jobbies, and they were hits _(w/ avocado fans, but still)_. Anyway, I'm givin' them up here for you all. *Enjoy.*

*Deliciously Radical Avocado Recipes, From Soup to Cheesecake*



http://www.avocadocentral.com/avoca...esecake-Bites-with-Pistachio-Shortbread-Crust
[h1]*Avocado Cheesecake Bites with Pistachio Shortbread Crust Recipe*[/h1]
**

*Sweetly Raw's Green Cheesecake*

**

*Linguine with Smoky Avocado Sauce*
[h1][/h1][h1]http://www.treehugger.com/slideshow...al-avocado-recipes-from-soup-cupcakes/page/3/[/h1]
_*Vanilla Citrus Buttercream*_

 _*Mocha Almond Fudge Avocado Cake *_(vegan)



_*Cocoa Avocado Brownies*_



http://www.treehugger.com/slideshow...al-avocado-recipes-from-soup-cupcakes/page/7/

_*Banana Avocado Smoothie*_


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. As it turns out, on the _All-Time Classic AMERICAN BBQ Day_, I also gotta feed some vegetarians too, LOL. I just ran across this recipe. It looks/seems easy enough, and it should have a big enough flavor. _Here you go ..._

_*Tofu with Chilies  *_(this is a *VEGAN* recipe, LOL)



3 chilies, 2 smoky, 1 sweet, rehydrated, water saved

Juice of 1 lime

6 cloves garlic, finely chopped

2 tbsp Mediterranean spice rub recipe

2 tbsp thyme

1/4 cup olive oil

salt and pepper to taste

2 lb firm or extra firm tofu, sliced

_*1.*_ In a large bowl place the chilies and add enough warm water to cover them. Set aside and allow the chilies to rehydrate. When they are rehydrated, remove them from the bowl and chop them into pieces. Return them to the bowl of water. 

_*2.*_ Add the remaining ingredients and allow to marinate for at least half an hour, or up to 2 hours. 

_*3.*_ Heat a grill. In the meantime place the marinade in a small pot and cook over a medium heat, until it reduces by about 1/3 to make a sauce. 

Place the tofu slices on the grill and cook until hot through, turning once. Remove the tofu from the grill to a platter and pour the sauce over top. Serve immediately.

_TY:_ *Kelly Rossiter Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*

_Tags:_ *Vegan | Weekday Vegetarian*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a fantastic recipe. Fantastic in that it's a great way to get kids involved. Any kid can do this _(read: anyone with any kinda difficulties or situations)_. This recipe can not be screwed up. It's that good. It's also an elastic recipe. You can change or tweak it in any direction you like. On top of that ... it's tasty. _LOL. _

_*Peach and Tomato Salsa*_

*Kelly Rossiter Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*





  








P1170285.JPG.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Jul 24, 2012








Tags: *Vegan / Weekday Vegetarian*


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Seems like this should go over in the recipe section ice man. No?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

5364959576_d6e6f36b29_b.jpg.158x118_q85_crop-cente




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*10 No-Cook Recipes for Cool Kitchens*

_From raw lasagna to spicy cherry gazpacho, keep the kitchen cool and power-usage low with the best of summer non-cooking._

*Melissa Breyer . **Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*





  








gwg-watermelon-gazpacho-6.jpg.644x0_q100_crop-smar




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012








*Watermelon and Tomato Gazpacho . Watermelon Fennel Gazpacho . Green Grape and Almond Gazpacho . Spicy Cherry Gazpacho with Basil *





  








4925181498_e0da6dbc57_b.jpg.644x0_q100_crop-smart.




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*Ina Garten's recipe*





  








zucchini.jpg.644x0_q100_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*a la Martha*





  








peach-caprese-01.jpeg.644x0_q100_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*Summer Peach Caprese Salad*





  








3470698681_5b398e36e9.jpg.644x0_q100_crop-smart.jp




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*10 Deliciously Radical Avocado Recipes*





  








IMG_4098.jpeg.644x0_q100_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*Vegan Twist on the Classic Tuna Fish Sandwich*





  








5364959576_d6e6f36b29_b.jpg.644x0_q100_crop-smart.




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012








*Vietnamese Summer Rolls with Mango and Sweet Chili Dipping Sauce*

*Nectarine and Basil Summer Rolls with Almond Sauce*

*Summer Rolls with Marigolds and Nasturtiums*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

eggplant%20dumpling-med.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 8, 2012







*Eggplant Shu Mai Dumplings & Chili Sauce*

_WOW._ These are really good. I've made them twice. The first time per-spec to the recipe, The second time I sorta tweaked the cooking. Actually, _"tweaking"_ was that I was too lazy to get out and set up my steamer, so I cooked them in a cast skillet as if I was making pot-stickers, using vegetable stock as my liquid. Both ways were just fine. _No leftovers._

_It's kinda funny what you find when you are looking for something else._


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmmm this is a great topic

on a side note related to an off topic tangent earlier in the thread... I did have venison for thanksgiving this year... Someone mentioned it so I had to say it....

My sister this past year or two (I don't remember when per say) became Vegetarian much to the dismay of my father(if you know anything about the East Texas food pyramid the bottom layer is meat not grains haha), so despite giving her much grief (she's my sister I have to... I randomly tell her I laced her corn with bacon fat) I have become used to learning a few vegetarian recipes here and there to please her and broaden my own horizons, my main stipulation though is it must be something I would eat as well.

My most successful and personal favorite dish as a meat lover was Wild Rice Burgers. If done properly you can actually develop a texture strikingly similar to that of standard hamburgers, and you get an excellent flavor. The asiago cheese on top (vegetarian not vegan) was a perfect compliment to add bite to the burger.

Here's a link there is also a vegan alternative http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-wild-rice-burgers-157678

I didn't follow that version to the letter I think I added some finely cut green onions to the mixture, and added a little more of some of the spices.

I actually ate two the first one I made I cooked in the grease of normal hamburgers (this was mine) I had created for my parents. The later I had not cooked in the grease. While I liked the one cooked in the grease better the latter was still rather tasty, I find the wild rice much better than quiona burgers but that's just me.

Thanks for the thread I have some stuff I can try for my sister now

J


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. This is not so much _"eats"_, being that is a drink and all. It's also not much _"vegan"_ or _"vegetarian"_ so much as it would be kinda difficult, but not impossible, to not be. I mean it's no big deal in calling this vegan or vegetarian. NO _"coolness"_ attraction. _Still ... it's a good drink ..._ *for tomato juice*. 

*Homegrown Tomato Juice Recipe by Gayla Trail *

_Got tomatoes? Noted garden author Gayla Trail shares her recipe for homegrown tomato juice exclusively with _*TreeHugger*_._





  








tomato-juice-gayla-trail.png.492x0_q85_crop-smart.




__
Iceman


__
Aug 11, 2012








_*OK.*_ So basically it's just another cool _"Virgin Mary"_. So what. _There's nothing wrong with that_.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Jalapeño and Cilantro Margarita*_





  








IMG_1306.jpg.158x118_q85_crop-center.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 16, 2012








*Jerry James Stone **Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*

_Here is a fun and spicy twist on a classic margarita using fresh cilantro and jalapeño._

_*Candied Tomatoes*_





  








P1170459.JPG.158x118_q85_crop-center.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 16, 2012








*Kelly Rossiter **Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*

_Tired of bruschetta? Here's an alternative way to use up cherry tomatoes._

_This Recipe is from_ *Food52*

BAKED RICOTTA AND GOAT CHEESE WITH CANDIED TOMATOES





  








Food52_082211-2812.jpg?1314154446




__
Iceman


__
Aug 16, 2012











  








Food52_082211-3315.jpg?1314155017




__
Iceman


__
Aug 16, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Color me stupid, but, Iceman is eating cheese vegetarian? 

As I am not very well versed in the topic, I’m curious. 

I would venture to guess that it would not be vegan, right? 

Vegan is absolutely NO animal product, is that correct? 

I consider myself an omnivore, and I’ll eat pretty much anything, all in moderation of course.  Well, there are a few exceptions, I am not a fan of eggplant, melons, tomatoes and

most tropical fruits (how funny is that?)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Vegetarian* = _Cheese is Okey-Doakey_, as are milk, eggs, honey and other "animal sourced" products, outside of that animal itself. 

*Vegan* = _NO NO NO_. No animal sourced products. Not even _"bee-puke"_ (honey).  _PITA sometimes._

It is _NOT STUPID_ to ask questions to become better informed. It _IS STUPID_ to make a mistake and serve the wrong dishes to pre-paid clients, resulting in receiving a frying-pan to the side of your head.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... I have only one regular customer at my table each MEAL!!! and he's yet to pay me! HA!!!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

P1170340.JPG.154x105_q85_crop-center.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 23, 2012







*Raw Tomato Basil Pasta Sauce*

*




  








P1170285.JPG.154x105_q85_crop-center.jpg





Iceman



Aug 23, 2012







Peach and Tomato Salsa*

*




  








cherry-tomato-pesto.jpg.154x105_q85_crop-center.jp





Iceman



Aug 23, 2012







Cherry Tomato Pesto*

*




  








stuffed-mushrooms-revised.jpg.154x105_q85_crop-cen





Iceman



Aug 23, 2012







Moroccan Stuffed Tomatoes*

_*Kelly Rossiter Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*_


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I love eggplants; the aubergine, melongene, brinjal or guinea squash. It's a beautiful thing. This recipe I'm giving you is very nice ... and pretty easy. I do tweak it up a bit, but that's not important. Here it is. Enjoy. 





  








eggplant-stack.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 24, 2012







[h2]Eggplant and Roasted Red Pepper Stack[/h2]
*Kelly Rossiter **Living / Green Food*

_*<< add-on >>*_





  








default.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 24, 2012







_*Gordon Ramsay - Aubergine caviar*_


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

falafel.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 24, 2012








Eastern Mediterranean Meze : Healthy and tasty.

Plate behind: Falafel served with Hummus

Plate in front: Herbed Goat Cheese with Natural Greek Yogurt.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

This threat is a great source for veg recipes. And the picks are wonderful. Thanks Iceman.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. _NO Problemmo._


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*The Perfect Clementine Cake*_

Five ingredients and gluten-free.

BY MELISSA BREYER IN EASY VEGETARIAN RECIPES





  








4525126649_70d98e872a_b.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.j




__
Iceman


__
Dec 26, 2012








*OK*. I've made maybe a half-dozen of these bad-boys. Never a crumb left. Nice cake.

_My personal tweaks include the following:_

350* _not_ 375*. Really watch the timing. Less is better.

You can go heavier on the clementines and lighter on the almonds.

You can swap-out blood oranges for the clementines.

Top w/ marmalade and dark chocolate.

Port or icewine as the beverage of choice.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Spicy chili seasonings work wonders for the bland flavor of tofu. For a more substantial, spicy chili, use the same weight of tempeh in place of the tofu. Since tempeh is not packed in water, there is no need to pat it dry before sautéing, but stir in up to one extra cup of water in Step 4 when adding the beans._





  








original.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Jan 13, 2013







_*Chili con Tofu*_ 

CONTRIBUTED BY *DIANA STURGIS*

_NOTES:_

MAKE AHEAD This chili is best if it stands for at least 1 hour or overnight.

*One Serving:* Calories 366 kcal, Protein 19 gm, Soy Protein 9 gm, Carbohydrate 39 gm, Cholesterol 0, Total Fat 17.9 gm, Saturated Fat 1.9 gm.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Winter Vegetable Chili *__CONTRIBUTED BY_ *GRACE PARISI*





  








HD.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Jan 13, 2013







[h2] [/h2][h2]*SUGGESTED PAIRING:*[/h2]
A smoky Syrah or dark ale; or something sweet, like sangria, which helps tame the heat from the chile in the dish.


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

Colin said:


> http://www.history.com/topics/thanksgiving
> 
> http://habee.hubpages.com/hub/The-First-Thanksgiving-What-was-on-the-Menu
> 
> If it's historical authenticity you're after, you should be looking up venison recipes.


View media item 70781


----------



## veggie (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IceMan*
> 
> And not that it makes any vegan difference, but I use the raw-style turbanado suger instead of white processed stuff. Here it is, a tasty dessert.


IceMan, It actually could make a difference. Some sugar producers still uses bone char in the final stages of production to filter white sugar. Not all do, but enough do that it would be worth paying attention to it if you're concerned with being strictly vegan or even vegetarian. If I remember correctly it is only done with cane sugar and not beet. The turbinado sugar doesn't go through that stage so real cane turbinado sugar would still be vegan/vegetarian. This is something I didn't learn until a few days ago and it was kind of surprising to me. I know this was an old post but I just had to comment.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Thank You_ for that informational contribution. 

For me though, it's kinda the point that I just don't use _"white processed"_ sugar for anything anyway. You could put a jar of that stuff on a shelf for 642,000,000 years and it wouldn't change. I don't do white processed sugar. Nasty stuff. Like tofu and mayonnaise ... _they're all communist and will make you sterile. _


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*How Tofu is Made (w/ video)*





  








how-tofu-is-made.png




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013








_Image credit: *CHOW*_





  








mqdefault.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013








*Crazy Tofu Making at Hodo Soy Beanery*

_*More on Tofu & Tofu Recipes*_
*Weekday Vegetarian: Hoisin Mustard Tofu
Weekday Vegetarian: Tofu and Wild Mushrooms
Ask Pablo: What is the Carbon Footprint of Tofu?
The Tofu Bear: Bean Curd's Best Ambassador*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*From Energy Bars to Peach Soup: 6 Vegan Recipes From Terry Walters*





  








summer.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013








*Clean Start: Inspiring You to Eat Clean and Live Well with 100 New Clean Food Recipes*

*Clean Food, Revised Edition: A Seasonal Guide to Eating Close to the Source*
[h2]Peach Gazpacho with HeirloomTomatoes[/h2]




  








Peach_Gazpacho.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013







[h2]Raw Kale Confetti Salad with Toasted Sunflower Seeds[/h2]




  








5988253678_f295d3e867_o.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.j




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013







[h2]Chopped Salad with Blackberry Shallot Vinaigrette[/h2][h2]




  








ChoppedSaladBlackberry.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jp




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013







[/h2][h2]Fingerling Potatoes with Red Onion and Sage[/h2]




  








Fingerling_Potatoes.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013







[h2]Black Currant Plum Crisp[/h2]




  








Black_Currant_Plum_Crisp.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.




__
Iceman


__
Feb 17, 2013


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Going vegan? Serious Eats has good advice for beginners*

FEBRUARY 18, 9:00 AM BY CHRIS TACKETT IN EASY VEGETARIAN RECIPES

_*J. Kenji López-Alt of Serious Eats *has been going vegan for all of February and is compiling a huge collection of links, recipes and advice for beginners._

*Top 10 Tips For A First-Time Vegan*





  








2539937014_f55ecebf38_b.jpg.158x118_q85_crop-cente




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

kelly-rossiter-headshot-1.jpg.249x249_q85_crop-sma




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*Kelly Rossiter*

Writer, Food / Toronto, Canada

Kelly Rossiter has written over 1200 recipe posts for Discovery sites TreeHugger, Planet Green, and Parentables since 2005.

She lives in Toronto, Canada and is the mother of two adult children. Kelly's other "job" is studying classical piano. When not working or cooking, she can be found with her head in a book.





  








grilled-watermelon.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013











  








corn-salad.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013











  








grilled-asparagus.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013








*Kelly's Recipes for the Grill*
*Grilled Watermelon and Tomato Salad
Grilled Baby Artichokes
Grilled Marinated Portobello Mushrooms
Grilled Mixed Vegetables
Grilled Oregano Tofu with Tomato Salsa
Grilled Gruyere and Red Onion Sandwich
Grill Your Asparagus, Then Choose a Sauce
Grilled Tomato Sandwich with Quinoa Bread
Warm Corn and Potato Salad
Mezze Platter
Corn on the Cob with Maple Chipotle Glaze
Individual Flat Bread Pizza*
*A Bonus: 3 Recipes to Go With the Grill*
*Caramelized Red Onion Relish
Salsa Mexicana
Homemade Barbeque Sauce*

For more recipes for pickles, chutneys and relishes (as well as jams and jellies) checkout *29 Delicious Ways to Preserve the Harvest*.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*6 Gourmet Vegan Recipes Without Sugar, Salt, or Oil *





  








corn_chowder.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*1. Yellow Corn Chowder*





  








breakfast_potatoes.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*2. Breakfast Potatoes*





  








eggplant_canneloni.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*3. Eggplant Cannelloni*





  








mango_smoothie.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*4. Mango-Papaya Smoothie*





  








red_lentil_loaf.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*5. Bravo Pizza with Polenta Crust*





  








tortilla_soup.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 19, 2013







*6. Tortilla Soup*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*10 great recipes for eating local and vegetarian in February*

It can be hard to be a vegetarian in February, particularly if you cook local food. *Kelly Rossiter* has been eating (mostly) local in Toronto, Canada for a number of years, digging kale out of the snow and yams out of the bottom of her pantry. Here are some February recipes, with her very personal take on cooking. For her latest (not all vegetarian recipes), Kelly now writes for *MNN.com here*.





  








lentils_done_already_015.jpeg.492x0_q85_crop-smart




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








lentil_stew_th.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








jambalaya.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








kale_pasta.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








beet_risotto.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








potato_pea_curry.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








baked_polenta.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








slow-cooked-broccoli.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








chickpea_spinach_lemon.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jp




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013











  








lentil_bourguignon.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Feb 24, 2013








See all of *Kelly Rossiter's recipes here*.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*8 recipes for vegetarian cooking in early spring*

BY *JAYMI HEIMBUCH* IN *GREEN FOOD*

_A list of ideas for what to cook at the border between winter and spring._





  








5385710707_896510eac3_b-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart




__
Iceman


__
Mar 3, 2013











  








JJH_0583-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 3, 2013











  








5386319016_9bcb4420c6_b-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart




__
Iceman


__
Mar 3, 2013












  








5343743320_9105011844_b-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart




__
Iceman


__
Mar 3, 2013











  








5385714531_7bf0cdd5fc_b-2-2.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-sma




__
Iceman


__
Mar 3, 2013








_We're in that in-between state, hovering between chilly winter and warm spring. What do you cook when the days can switch from cold to warm and back in a blink? We have a few ideas, from salads to desserts, that will help you craft a full menu for the season._


----------



## dennisoneil19 (Mar 3, 2013)

IceMan said:


> Roasted Red Beet Hummus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for these! I love vegiieeeeeeeeeesssssssss! There are a lot more posted! Will surely ask my wife to cook them! I just don't know why kids these days hate vegies! Does anyone know how to prepare vegies that kids will like?

I love food and cooking, but I am not good at it

Dennise O'Neil


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

IceMan said:


> [h3]Vegan Black Metal Chef Makes a Festive Yule Log (Video)[/h3]
> _Of all the people to make a Christmas special cooking video, you wouldn't think it would be the Vegan Black Metal Chef._
> 
> 
> ...


That was the most entertaining thing I have seen all week.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_HEY Dennise ..._

It's all good. Anyone can cook. _ We work in kitchens ... it ain'te rocket surgery. _

I'm a little tiny member of this community,




  








logo_nkh.gif




__
Iceman


__
Mar 4, 2013







. At the program in Chicago,




  








logo_cookingmatters.png




__
Iceman


__
Mar 4, 2013







, I work with kids all the time. They eat everything. The reason is because they're involved. They prep, they cook ... and they eat. They eat everything because they had something to do with it. I'm not making this stuff up. I'm not that good, that's for the Hollywood guys. Get your kids involved in the kitchen. Talk about what you all are making; the vegetables, it's value, where it comes from, the color, the textures, the types, the different dishes you could make with it ... _(like I said ... it ain'te rocket surgery)_. Trust me. 

_Thank You _ *MissyD*.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Avocado scrambled eggs with onion and cheddar*

_BY_ *KELLY ROSSITER, JAYMI HEIMBUCH* _IN_ *GREEN FOOD*

_This quick and easy scramble is a hearty (and delicious!) breakfast._





  








JJH_1583-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 10, 2013








*Edamame salad with avocado and radishes*

_A refreshing and zippy salad that combines healthful avocado and edamame with the spice of radish and a tangy dressing._





  








JJH_1946-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 10, 2013








*Avocado and chickpea salad sandwiches*

_The flavours of the chickpeas and avocado really compliment each other in this very simple to make sandwich._





  








JJH_0888-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 10, 2013


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

JJH_5464-1.jpg.662x0_q85_crop-center.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 28, 2013








*Polenta with savory tomato chickpea sauce*

*Kelly Rossiter, Jaymi Heimbuch **Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Vegan chocolate cupcakes with strawberry filling*

BY *JAYMI HEIMBUCH* IN EASY VEGETARIAN RECIPES

_A decadent treat that no one would ever know is vegan!_





  








JJH_4470-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013












  








JJH_4135-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4244-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4149-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4183-2.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4217-3.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4254-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4268-2.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4327-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4306-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4358-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013











  








JJH_4373-3.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 30, 2013







_ (not my pics)_

Doing this in my kitchen was absolutely kid-friendly. The problem was making enough. Half got eaten as _"Test Samples"_ or _"Presentation Rejects"_. The paying parents would have killed me if their kids didn't have something to bring home. As it was, when they saw what a time we all had, they kicked-in to cover out-of-pocket replacement ingredient costs. I didn't at all ask for it, but, I didn't turn it down either. LOL. I'm goofy maybe, but not stupid.


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

IceMan -

I'mma gonna try the Grilled Brie Sandwich with Apple and Red Onion Confit, sounds good, as does the miso chicpea sliders. I've made veggie burgers ala falafel, but I like the slider thingie. I've also seen a recipe for a veggie burger made with a mushroom base, but can't seem to find it online. The usual suspects : variety of mushrooms, breadcrumbs, egg, food processor, thyme, s&p, etc.

Also, I've been here since the end of February and I haven't seen any discussion of vegan, or vegetarianism (Except this one, and it already started off confrontational). Or how this community feels about industrial food production/ animal cruelty, slaughter etc. Seems like a controversial subject since it probably involves ideology and politics. Maybe that's why I haven't seen any new/ reoccurring threads on the subject. Haven't really searched for it though.

I'd love to get other people's opinion coming from the food /food prep industry on the subject.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *Jake is a*
> 
> how this community feels about industrial food production/ animal cruelty, slaughter etc. Seems like a controversial subject since it probably involves ideology and politics. Maybe that's why I haven't seen any new/ reoccurring threads on the subject. Haven't really searched for it though.
> 
> I'd love to get other people's opinion coming from the food /food prep industry on the subject.


It can definitely be controversial because not only does it involve ideology and politics, it also effects people's wallets. Bottom line is that most people are very protective of *their* bottom line.

If you decide to start a new thread on the subject, I would suggest working on the phrasing of "animal cruelty, slaughter" as this will get people on the defensive and into the attack mode right away.

It is hard to read body language etc on the internet but this was posted by an open minded omnivore (I eat everything) who also is a chef that celebrates vegan/vegetarian cuisine and appreciates the opportunity to get outside the box.

Do baby carrots scream when you pull them out of the ground/ Who am I to say that they don't.


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheflayne*
> 
> ... an open minded omnivore (I eat everything) who also is a chef that celebrates vegan/vegetarian cuisine and appreciates the opportunity to get outside the box.


As am I (well, except the chef part). I do however, understand the nature of industrial food production, and make a choice to limit/ regulate my animal protein intake as a matter of my philosophy and ideology. I don't think I'll start a thread. I'm new here, and don't want to start confrontations or arguments however lightly I dance around the subject. I've discussed this in other forums (not food related) and it's always a firestarter, regardless of how polite people are. In this case, I thought it would be interesting for the reason you suggest > money. Since most of the public eats animal protein for every meal, it would seem to be financial and entrepreneurial suicide not - Unless of course you can somehow fill a niche within your demographic. I also understand the restaurants serve vegan or vegetarian selections. . .

But nevertheless, I wondered how some chef's feel about it since there are both economics and philosophical factors to consider. For example : If you feel badly about inhumane treatment, how do you personally justify serving bovine? Or it doesn't seem bad to you, and you are just providing a service or product, and the customer decides? I make no judgments here...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe check out my posts that are about or include anything to do with the topic _"factory farms"_. That should maybe show you my position. It also kinda follows that I won't do anything with foie gras or veal. It's unfortunate that many times I'm _Captain_ of the good ship _"Hypocrisy"_, but I really try as hard as I can to make those very short trips. That point right there is pretty heavy with hypocrisy itself. As it was, I got into vegetarian/vegan cooking for completely selfish reasons. I've done very well with it since.

_... as a tangent ..._

I got +/- 30lbs. of psmo _(4 of 'em)_ on special yesterday @ $5.59/lb. I'll be trimming those up and putting them on the grill later.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Sweet and creamy one-ingredient ice cream in 5 minutes [vegan]*

BY *JAYMI HEIMBUCH* IN *EASY VEGETARIAN RECIPES*

_There is one single ingredient needed for this thick, decadent ice cream. But the variety of flavors it makes is limited only by your imagination._





  








JJH_1190-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 17, 2013


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h3]Cucumber salad with honey-lime yogurt dressing [/h3]
BY JAYMI HEIMBUCH IN EASY VEGETARIAN RECIPES

_This bright, refreshing salad with mint and lime flavors is the perfect cooling dish for a warm day._





  








JJH_1800-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 18, 2013











  








JJH_1500-1-2.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 18, 2013


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I have no issues with vegans nor their choices as to what they consume.

I do have issues with anyone that  demands that I adopt their choices and refuse to accept that others may have choices that differ.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Just for the heck of it. Can you please give me some examples of any time that some _"Vegan-Person"_ ever _"... demand[ed] that [you] adopt their choices and refuse[d] to accept that others may have choices that differ". _All bets are off if we're talking 1966-1974 vintage.

* If you would prefer to PM these examples to me instead of posting them here, that's oakey-doakey too. That way we don't go off this thread too much.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Warm wheatberry salad with mushrooms and white wine [vegan]*

_BY_ *KELLY ROSSITER*, *JAYMI HEIMBUCH* _IN_ *EASY VEGETARIAN RECIPES*

_The savory flavors of mushrooms and onions simmered in white wine lace the nutritious wheatberries in this delicious salad._





  








JJH_1993-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 20, 2013











  








JJH_1918-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 20, 2013











  








JJH_1903-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 20, 2013











  








JJH_1935-1.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Apr 20, 2013


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds delicious, Ice man. No need to worry about the mayo. I've made delicious mayo using ground almonds as the emulsifier instead of eggs. In fact everyone seems to prefer it. I also heard tofu can be used successfully. My big problem with mayo is the expense of really good cold pressed oil. Mayo can get pretty expensive that way.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_IndyGal, my friend ... I don't use mayonnaise for anything. It's communist and it will make you sterile. _

Thanks for checking out this thread.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Tofu Bahn Mi*_

_Modified recipe from: Leanne Brown and Sarah Chan's cookbook *Velo Fare*. Which I recommend for anyone, not just vegetarian/vegan people_.

Tofu Bahn Mi

2 lemongrass stalks, finely chopped

2 Tbs soy sauce

2 Tbs rice wine vinegar or lime juice

2 Tbs fish sauce_ (I didn't have fish sauce, I used oyster sauce)_

2 Tbs chili paste, like sambal oelek

2 Tsp brown suger

2 garlic cloves, finely chopped

1 package firm tofu, diced

2 tsp olive oil

Slice the tofu into centimeter thin squares. Peel away the green outer leaves of the lemongrass to the white core. This is the good part. Chop it very finely. Place the tofu in a resealable bag with the lemongrass, soy, vinegar or lime juice, fish sauce, chili paste, sugar, and garlic. Let marinate two hours. _I went overnight. I like to prep stuff for the next day. I don't know why, I just do. _

Once the tofu has marinated, heat the olive oil to medium in a pan, and fry the tofu together with the marinade until the tofu is golden brown on all sides.

For the mayonnaise:

1 Tbs lemongrass

1 tsp olive oil

4 Tbs mayonnaise _(as I've said before ... I use poppy-seed dressing)_

For the mayonnaise, prepare the lemongrass as above, chopping very finely. Fry it on medium heat. Cook until it gets tender and smells delicious. Mix it with the mayonnaise. Add a little bit of salt if needed. _I also added fresh-ground black pepper._

One baguette 

_I used eight(8) Pep-Farm "Slider Rolls", four(4) white, four(4) wheat._

4 carrots, grated

1/2 cucumber, sliced into circles

1 jalapeño, sliced (optional) _(I roasted the one I used)_

4 green onions, finely chopped

cilantro, chopped (optional)

_I gently blitzed everything but the cuke in a food-pro so it was like a relish. _

Smear the top and bottom with the mayo. Add the diced tofu to cover the bottom of the bread, then grated carrot, jalapeño if using and green onions and cilantro _(I spooned on some of my "relish")_, then top with the cuke slice. Top with the other half of the baguette to form a sandwich and enjoy. _Before serving, I smashed the sammies in the "George Foreman" getting them a little toasty with some color._

Served with these nicely chilled juices:

*Dry Riesling Wine From Pacific Rim*

*Sweet Riesling From Pacific Rim*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*OK.* _ Here's the side that went w/ that last dish ..._

_*Lemony Quinoa Salad with Shaved Vegetables*_

*TY:* JEREMY FOX





  








200904-r-quinoa-salad.jpg




__
Iceman


__
May 20, 2013








8 large red radishes or 1 large watermelon radish

1 small black radish

1 medium carrot, peeled

1 medium fennel bulb, cored

1 cup quinoa, preferably red, rinsed

2 1/2 cups water

Finely grated zest of 2 lemons

Juice of 1 lemon

2 tablespoons vegetable oil

Salt and freshly ground pepper

Using a mandoline, thinly slice the radishes, carrot and fennel bulb. Transfer to a large bowl of ice water and refrigerate for about 1 hour, until crisp.

Meanwhile, in a saucepan, bring the quinoa and water to a boil. Cover and cook over low heat until the water is absorbed and the quinoa is tender, 20 minutes. Let cool.

Drain and dry the vegetables. In a bowl, combine the lemon zest and juice with the oil. Add the quinoa and toss; season with salt and pepper. Serve the quinoa in bowls, topped with the vegetables.


----------



## thicontractor (May 20, 2013)

As a new user to this website I'm amazed that someone posts pictures and recipes to share with everyone and people attack the poster and accuse him of trying to force you to adopt a vegan lifestyle. How did this turn into a personal attack on being a vegan?  Who gives a crap? Aren't we just here on this thread to look at possibly good recipes to try if you don't want to eat meat?  That's why I came to this thread..and instead I find an attack on people not wanting to eat meat. What the heck is up with that??


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Hey ..._ It's all good my friend *(AG)*. Thanks for coming to this thread. I'm pretty much wearing _"big-boy pants"_ when I post in this thread, so negative replies don't really do all that much. I like responses to this thread in general. Let me know if you're ever looking for something special vegetarian or vegan. I'm always happy to help out.


----------



## thicontractor (May 20, 2013)

Thanks IceMan! I actually am looking for some kid friendly snacks that are quick and inexpensive to make. I also need some protein heavy dishes that don't feature tofu as I can't eat or drink anything soy. It totally messes with my estrogen levels and makes me CRAZY! so unfortunately I can't eat/drink it anymore and that includes soy protein powders. : (  I'm concerned my 9 year old is not getting enough protein right now. Any helpful EASY recipes would be much appreciated. I am in no way a great cook so nothing too complicated. Lol.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I'm working right now so I'm not in any kinda _"easy-access"_ mode. I'll do some looking this weekend. On the other hand ... this thread has, _I'm sure_, some dishes that should fill you menu pretty well, I think. *LOL @ Me. *

_Check this thread's recipes. _


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*OK.*_ I just made a batch of HUMMUS for a vegetarian graduation party.

I don't really like the stuff, but my helpers licked the bowls and tools clean. _NO_, they're not starving Ethiopians _or_ my dogs. I did it recipe free, using what I have in my pantry. I didn't do any research first, I just, as usual, shot from the hip. _From the research I've done since_, after making this stuff, I find that there are three(3) relatively common ingredients that I did not use. If you like my recipe and would like to add any of these, _please, go right ahead_. Anyway, I did not include garlic, lemon or tahini. 

1 can 'o' garbanzos, also known as chickpeas

3 medium shallots, diced

1 roasted red sweet-pepper, seeded and chopped

1 med-small aubergine, also known as eggplant, peeled and chopped 

1 healthy fistful minced sun-dried tomatoes

1 cup pine nuts

+/- 1 teaspoon each _Weber Chicago Steak_ and _Veggie Grill_ seasonings

a coupla-three shakes worcestershire sauce

olive oil

I went completely multi-tasking here today because Mrs.Ice is not home to yell at me for making a mess. Also because I'm a professional, and we work like that. 

All at the same time I put the pepper on the flames to roast, cooked up the garbanzos in the water from the can until the water was gone; low heat with NO burning and cut up the ingredients for saute. The shallots, aubergine, tomatoes and pine nuts all get cooked together in oil. The color of the pine nuts _(as dark as you like)_ tell you when everything is done. After everything needing cooking is done, everything goes in a bowl. Season. Mix. Rest until cool. Blitz until smooth, adding oil as you wish. Serve.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Ice - I thought of you yesterday when I was making this:





  








beet hussmus & tabouli.jpg




__
missyd


__
May 26, 2013








Beet & butternut squash hummus w/ quinoa & couscous Tabouli


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*WOW!!!*

_Thank You. _


----------



## daggdag (Feb 7, 2013)

I used to told dinner parties for my friend, most of whom were Vegan and vegetarian.

The best dish I made was a ratatouille of sorts. 

Eggplant, zucchini, red/yellow/green bell peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes, red/white onions.  Seasoned with basil, thyme, white pepper and sea salt.  Sauteed in extra virgin olive oil.  I would serve it with fresh white bread (made with soy milk and soy eggs to keep it vegan)


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Ice - did a presentation at school on Friday (allergies & dietary restrictions). Brought in some of my vegan red velvet cupcakes with 'cream cheese' frosting. They were enjoyed by all and some of my classmates even asked me for the recipe. Proved to them vegan can be delicious /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif





  








veganrv.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 4, 2013


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*VERY COOL!!!*_

You just gotta share this vegan _"cream cheese"_. I'm dieing here already. 

_LOL @ Me. _


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

this is the vegan 'cream cheese' i used - saw it in one of the local organic markets

http://www.tofutti.com/dairy-free-cheeses/cream-cheese/non-hydrogenated-better-than-cream-cheese/


----------

